# A Little Christmas Concert



## dpolston (Dec 3, 2007)

I just thought I'd share a few with you all. Enjoy.

(By the way. Some of these are converted to business cards for advertizing purposes.)


----------



## dpolston (Dec 3, 2007)

okay one more. (I wish the focus wasn't soft on this one! It was soooo good in the camera)


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Dec 4, 2007)

I'll be honest: the one, of the little girl, makes her look very menacing. Not exactly angelic in appearance with that lighting. Pictures 2 and 4 are pretty good though.


----------



## dpolston (Dec 5, 2007)

That's all the light I had. It was from the candle.

Thanks for the input!


----------

